# Have Concerns, Need Advice



## freespirit (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm a foster parent for a local dog rescue group and got my first chi dog. I've fostered before, but never a chi. I have questions and concerns and I hope you'll be able to help me to further help this dog. I apologize because it is lengthy. I just really want to make sure I'm doing what I can to help this dog to thrive.

I have NO HISTORY whatsoever on this beautiful dog. She is a listed as a longhair chi mix. All I know is that she was at the high kill shelter for about 9 days or so before she was pulled by the rescue, then vetted (including hw tested, wormed, flea & tick treated--Advantix), and spayed. She, along with more than 20 dogs were transported several states (and hours) away where I picked her up and brought her into our home as our foster dog. She has had at least one litter of pups and it was recently because she is very swollen and droopy in her abdomen---and all the skin around there is blackish. She weighs 10lbs.

I've had her since the weekend and the 1st day we brought her home I had to spot wash her/comb through her fur because she was covered in flea dirt and scabs, amongst other filth and stench. I have not found any live fleas or ticks on her, thank God! She is still itchy though. I cannot bathe her yet as she was just spayed less than a week ago.

I have never, ever seen a dog this sad, this subdued, this submissive before, ever. She seems almost as if she has been defeated and/or broken. She seems physically and emotionally weak. She does not seem to know how to be a dog. She seems to need to be in our presence at all times. If I leave the room--- she'll follow and stay next to me and then find a new place to sit or lay down.

She is not at all interested in any toy---ball, rope toy, chew toy, etc. In fact, when we squeaked one of the toys, she got scared and backed away from it very quickly as clearly, it bothered her. She seems nervous and apprehensive of most things and may not be confident, so we are giving her a lot of positive encouragement and praise and she seems to respond to that well. 

She still has not interacted with our doxie or any of our cats---just prefers to sit and watch as she drifts off to sleep. We would never push her or encourage her before she is ready, so we are going at her pace first and foremost. She does NOT like to be alone at all!!! She desires to be with someone at all times and has favored myself, my teen daughter and son to be around. Even outside on the leash, she is close to my side/ankle at all times. She seems so insecure. 

I did have to take her to the vet Monday because despite her low energy level and lethargy, she began bleeding vaginally. She arrived sneezing and sneezing and sometimes coughs as well. I take her outside several times a day and since she sleeps so much, I've had to wake her up and I've even carried her outside a few times and walked her around just a few steps until she'd pee, and then she wants to do nothing else except go back inside to lay down. If I stand outside with her any longer after she eliminates, she prefers to sit down versus stand or walk. She barely drinks any water.

The vet said she didn't consider vaginal bleeding/spotting to be a common occurrence after a spay so it sparked a bit of concern to her. I explained she has been quite lethargic since her arrival and I would often have to wake her up and sometimes carry her outside to pee because she seemed so weak and would often sit or lay down rather than want to follow/walk outside and when I did walk her outside on the leash, she would often just sit down rather than stand or walk around. She has been eating her meals, but not drinking a whole lot so I've been bringing the water bowl to where she is laying and she'd drink a bit from it here and there. Her urine output hasn't seemed to be very much either. She has yet to do much of anything other than lay with us or sleep since she's arrived. She hasn't gotten up at all to explore and hasn't shown an ounce of curiosity for her new surroundings. This to me didn't seem right and Dr. agreed. She said she could see by looking at her how subdued she was and that she wasn't making any effort to smell anything around her in the examination room. She merely laid on the exam table and stayed very still.

Dr. examined her and took her temperature. She said a dog's normal temp is between 99.5 - 102.5 and her temperature was 102.1, so it was a little up there. She said aside from her lethargy and her vaginal spotting, she didn't see anything else of concern but recommended bloodwork to rule out any metabolic, kidney or liver issues, and also a urine sample (which we were able to collect outside in a catch tray). Dr. thought perhaps she may have an infection going on, so she prescribed antibiotics (Cephalexin 250mg tablets, twice a day).

Dr. also looked at her teeth and said she does have tarter buildup on all of her teeth and recommended a dental in her future, but said they weren't in terrible condition. I also pointed out the top right canine tooth to her and she said she had never seen anything like it before. (Rather than pointing down as canine tooth should, this one is pointing sideways in a forward fashion, like a tusk.) She doesn't know why it is like that (did it grow that way? previous injury?), but did say it was not loose at all. She also estimated her age to be 3-4 years old based on the tarter buildup and condition of her teeth.

She does seem to eat in a peculiar way and I don't know if it is just "her way" of eating or if there is something going on with her teeth. I've softened her food twice now with a little warm water and she seems to enjoy that as she eats it all at once. She seems to have an easier time eating the canned/wet food than the dry kibble. She doesn't seem to like to eat just dry kibble at all and will not finish it when I give it to her 100% dry vs. wet with water. Should I continue doing this?

Her blood work came back normal. The only thing off by just a fraction was the thyroid level and the vet said it could be because she is not feeling well so it throws the thyroid off a bit. She is requesting that the lab do a thyroid test on the blood just to be sure it is not a thyroid problem. It will take 2 weeks until we hear something back.

The other thing that makes me nervous about this dog is when we took her for a walk, she began to do something that resembled her lifting her back legs as if she were skipping. As far as I could tell, after watching her for a few steps, it looked as if she was lifting up her rear left leg and "favoring" it every few seconds. There was no obvious pain or discomfort displayed. I felt around the leg and she didn't seem to respond at all, so I don't know if it was a fluke, but I thought I should at least mention it.

While we were at the vets, the vet tech mentioned she thought she sat kind of funny and I told her I noticed the same but wasn't sure if it was a Chihuahua position or not. She sits with her legs very opened and spread out, almost like her butt is tucked way under. I shared with both the vet tech and Dr. about the "skipping" she does with her back legs and how she seems to favor her rear left leg when she walks and Dr. said in the future, x-rays may need to be done to determine if she has any hip or knee problems going on. I was a bit bothered that she didn't examine her any more than that though, should I be?

She is still tired today, yet a little more attentive. She is still doing some coughing here and there. She is not drinking very much water at all---should I be syringing some into her mouth? How much/often? She has only peed once today so far, despite me taking her outside several times.

I look forward to your help and advice, because I just want her to get better and feel loved and secure. Thank you!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to Cp,what a wonderful family she has found you sound as if you're doing everything possible for her,i'm sure with lots of TLC she will make a great dog,i suppose if she's not drinking much she won't be peeing a lot either,you could try mixing some water to her food.I'm sure with time she won't look so sad,after all she's been through it will take a long time and i'm sure you're the right person to do it.I'm sure some others will come on with some good advise for you


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like LP in her legs and the vets just manipulate her knee cap and tell you what stage its at..thats all the vets did to my dog..
Maybe canned food for the moisture and low sodium chicken/beef broth to entice her to drink alittle more..
I was at the vet last week and was told NOT to syringe water or food into my little chi because of the obvious hazards ...But I know some vets recommend forcing the fluids..
I would think this little dog has been thru alot...and maybe its just going to take time to feel safe and comfy in its new home..
I am sure other with more experience will come along and give you great advice..

Nancy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If she just had a litter of pups & then been spayed, she still might be very tender in her stomach causing her to sit & walk funny. I'm sure if you give her some time to heal & feel better, she'll come around. Also, since you don't know the history of this chi, she may have never been for a walk & doesn't know how yet. Poor little baby. I know she's in great hands with you. Thank you for taking this on. Sure wish there were more people like you. I know you won't be disappointed given time to heal and get comfortable with her new surroundings.
Sounds like the vet knows this dog has been through a lot and doesn't want to do to much all at once. Sounds like she needs rest for now. Don't worry if she's not drinking enough water. My chi doesn't seem to drink a lot of water either. Just know the signs and keep a watch for dehydration. I feed my chi THK which is made with water so I know she's getting plenty of water. I wouldn't syringe unless she's getting or looking dehydrated. 
Her walking funny might also be do to be penned up in a cage and her muscle haven't been used. She could be a backyard-breeder dog that has lived her short life in a cage so her leg muscle are in shock from the walk. Just take it slow. Since she seems so young, she should recover quickly.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

hi and a very warm welcome,
It sounds like you are doing everything right... I wouldn't syringe water personally, just keep encouraging her to drink. 
It actually sounds like she is depressed, I am certain that with time and the obvious love you will give her, she will come around. It sounds like she is very insecure, she has been moved from place to place and is probably scared that you are not going to be there.
With regards toys, I think maybe some soft cuddly toys and cat balls with bells sealed inside might be the best way to go.
Thank you for taking on this poor little girl, 
Carrie xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for taking such good care of that little girl...sounds like she has suffered a lot in her short life....It's time now for her to heal and learn about life without pain.....Izzy has LP and DJD and she often sits funny...like her feet are flippers in front of her, for lack of a better description....she takes Glucosamine daily and I think the posture in her back end has shown some improvement....


----------



## freespirit (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I wanted to update you and let you know a couple of things. 

One, I'm becoming a "foster failure" and am in the process of adopting her!!! 

Two, she is doing so much better!!! She's finished her antibiotics and has really been coming out of her shell. 

The rescue's vet tech believes she does have a luxating patella but since she is not in any visible pain, they will not pursue treatment for her since their funds are limited. As soon as her adoption is final, I can begin the glucosamine/chondroitin supplements with her.

One last thing---when I first posted in this forum, I also posted my formal intro in the newbie/into forum as well but it has never shown up---do I need to do it again?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a look,couldn't see it so have no idea where it's gone


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

One thing about the chi breed, they LOVE to be by their humans. The following you around is very normal for this breed, mine would also get in the shower with me if I let them. They are a companion breed and feel best sitting on their human. Good for you that you decided to adopt her. Sounds like she may need LP surgery in the future, it can be expensive but if you start putting a bit away for it each month, you can have it done without a big drain. When I found Reggie, it took him about 4 to 5 months to relax, get his confidence, and learn to play with the other dogs and with toys. But he did eventually. He never plays as much as the others, but he gets in there every once and a while. Best of luck.


----------

